# Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20



## ObiektywNy (May 25, 2010)

Whatever I tried using portmaster or portupgrade during gnome2 installation  or port upgrade I got the same results 

```
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... configure: error: Package requirements
 (glib-2.0 >= 2.23.6    atk >= 1.29.2    pango >= 1.20    cairo >= 1.6) were not met:

gnome-config: not found
Package libpng12 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libpng12.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
Package 'libpng12', required by 'cairo', not found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables BASE_DEPENDENCIES_CFLAGS
and BASE_DEPENDENCIES_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
gnome@FreeBSD.org, and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.20.1/config.log", (b) the output
of the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also, it might
be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any website,
copy-and-paste into http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com, or use send-pr(1) with
the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list
(gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are
usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20100525-7221-ztl2ss-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'security/libgnome-keyring' because a requisite port 'x11-toolkits/gtk20' failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'security/gnome-keyring' because a requisite port 'security/libgnome-keyring' failed (specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! x11-toolkits/gtk20    (configure error)
        * security/libgnome-keyring
        * security/gnome-keyring
```

And no idea what do next. It is some way to uninstall/ deinstall some ports and start from beginning. 

I installed xorg first and tried install Gnome 2.30 after port update. when I doing $startx I am getting 3 console windows with working mouse, but how to pass that gnome installation, Please help.

I did #*pkg_info | grep 'gtk'*

And I got a lot records


```
pkg_info: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_info: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_info: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
```

and some between


```
gtk-1.2.10_21       Gimp Toolkit for X11 GUI (previous stable version)
gtkglext-1.2.0_4    An OpenGL extension to GTK
gtkhtml3-3.26.3_1   Lightweight HTML rendering/printing/editing engine
gtkmm-2.16.0_1      C++ wrapper for Gtk+, Pango, Atk
gtksourceview-1.8.5_5 A text widget that adds syntax highlighting to the GtkTextV
gtksourceview2-2.6.2_1 A text widget that adds syntax highlighting to the GtkTextV

poppler-gtk-0.10.6_1 Gtk bindings to poppler
py26-gtk-2.14.1_1   A set of Python bindings for GTK+
py26-gtksourceview-2.6.0_1 A python bindings for the version 2 of the GtkSourceView li
```


----------



## zeiz (May 26, 2010)

Try reinstall gtk20 alone:
`# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20 && make clean deinstall reinstall`

Could you give details what are you doing exactly?


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 26, 2010)

I tried install gnome2.30 and I did only xorg installation before few times I did portmaster -a and every gnome installation finished with that error.

I did that reinstallation  [CMD=""]#cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20 && make clean deinstall reinstall[/CMD]and the same 


```
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.23.6    atk >= 1.29.2    pango >= 1.20    cairo >= 1.6) were not met:

gnome-config: not found
Package libpng12 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libpng12.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
Package 'libpng12', required by 'cairo', not found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables BASE_DEPENDENCIES_CFLAGS
and BASE_DEPENDENCIES_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
gnome@FreeBSD.org, and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.20.1/config.log", (b) the output
of the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also, it might
be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any website,
copy-and-paste into http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com, or use send-pr(1) with
the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list
(gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are
usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
```


----------



## zeiz (May 26, 2010)

I still don't understand where you started from where you are and what is your goal.
Are you on 8-RELEASE? 
What version of Gnome you originally had? 2.26 from release packages or
you are building from ports fresh 2.30? If so why you are using upgrade tools?
Are you making minor update of some Gnome packages like foo-2.30.0_1 => foo-2.30.0_2?

Having the info you've provided:


> configure: error: *Package requirements* (glib-2.0 >= 2.23.6    atk >= 1.29.2    pango >= 1.20    cairo >= 1.6) *were not met*:


This means that you should check those packages' versions and update them first (I do it one by one). Sometimes even *deinstall/reinstall* them.


> Package lib*png*12 was not found in the pkg-config search path


Seeing this I'd reinstall /usr/ports/graphics/png package.
Did you update your ports (portsnap, csup) before you started?
What is the output of this command:
`# pkg_version -vIL=`


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 26, 2010)

If someone just started with FreeBSD, you can read very interesting post HERE About how and why use portsnap first to update ports tree and portupgrade to update ports.
[CMD="portupgrade -N "]portupgrade -N portname[/CMD] - install new port/package when is not installed
[CMD="portupgrade -rRn "]portupgrade -rRn portname[/CMD] - to display only what will be installed (informational only)
[CMD="portupgrade -rR "]portupgrade -rR portname[/CMD] - will upgrade port with dependencies 

So far I am still messing with my ports so I will let you know after process finish ( messing in progress)


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 26, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Are you on 8-RELEASE?


I have
[CMD=""]%uname -a
FreeBSD LogSys 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
[/CMD]

And basically after installation I did only xorg and gnome but probably I run some commands like portsnap upgrade, or too many times or I crushed port installation during the process, in wrong order  But probably I am not first one who mess with that system {I hope }

Any advices how to start basically step by step are very appreciated (for example install basic, after run this and that to have ex, gnome desktop, and after run upgrade... not in opposite order- like I probably did). Nothing serious was done so I am ready to start instillation from scratch.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2010)

Stop mixing portupgrade and portmaster. Both 'record' ports in a different way, so both get confused when the other app is used for an installation or an upgrade. Use one and stick with it.


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 26, 2010)

OK
proses just finished it was `# portupgrade -ad "gtk"` command
next I did
`# pkg_version -vIL=` and I got results with a lot of 
	
	



```
pkg_version: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring records
```
 so I did 

`#  cd /var/db/
# cp -Rp pkg pkg-before
# portmaster --check-depends
# diff -ur pkg-before pkg > ~/pkg-dir.diff1
# cp -Rp pkg pkg-after
# portmaster --check-depends
# diff -ur pkg-after pkg > ~/pkg-dir.diff2
# cd pkg
# egrep -l '(pkgdep$|pkgdep $)' */+CONTENTS > ~/pkg-dir.egrep`
to fix tat problem

and also that command to save all not updated ports to file

[CMD=""]portversion -vL = > ports.txt[/cmd] and this is result:

```
alacarte-0.12.1_1           <  needs updating (port has 0.13.1)
at-spi-1.26.0_1             <  needs updating (port has 1.30.1)
avahi-gtk-0.6.25_1          <  needs updating (port has 0.6.25_3)
brasero-2.26.3_1            <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
bug-buddy-2.26.0_1          <  needs updating (port has 2.30.0)
cheese-2.26.3_1             <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1_2)
clutter-0.8.8_1             <  needs updating (port has 1.2.8)
clutter-cairo-0.8.2_1       <  needs updating (port has 1.2.8) (=> 'graphics/clutter')
clutter-gtk-0.8.3_1         <  needs updating (port has 0.10.4)
dasher-4.10.1_1,2           <  needs updating (port has 4.10.1_3,2)
deskbar-applet-2.26.2_1     <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
ekiga-2.0.11_6              <  needs updating (port has 2.0.11_8)
empathy-2.26.2_1            <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
eog-2.26.3_1                <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
epiphany-2.26.3_4           <  needs updating (port has 2.30.2_1)
evince-2.26.2_2             <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
farsight2-0.0.15            <  needs updating (port has 0.0.19)
ffmpeg-0.5,1                <  needs updating (port has 0.5.1_3,1)
file-roller-2.26.3_1,1      <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1.1,1)
gcalctool-5.26.3_1,2        <  needs updating (port has 5.30.1,2)
gconf-editor-2.26.0_1,1     <  needs updating (port has 2.30.0,1)
gconf2-2.26.2_1             <  needs updating (port has 2.28.1)
gdm-2.26.1_7                <  needs updating (port has 2.30.2)
gedit-2.26.3_1              <  needs updating (port has 2.30.2)
gok-2.26.0_1,1              <  needs updating (port has 2.30.0,1)
gstreamer-plugins-core-0.10_10  <  needs updating (port has 0.10_11)
gstreamer-plugins-gconf-0.10.16,3  <  needs updating (port has 0.10.22,3)
gstreamer-plugins-pango-0.10.24,3  <  needs updating (port has 0.10.29,3)
gstreamer-plugins-soup-0.10.16,3  <  needs updating (port has 0.10.22,3)
gtkglext-1.2.0_4            <  needs updating (port has 1.2.0_7)
gtkhtml3-3.26.3_1           <  needs updating (port has 3.30.1)
gtkmm-2.16.0_1              <  needs updating (port has 2.20.3)
gtksourceview-1.8.5_5       <  needs updating (port has 1.8.5_7)
gtksourceview2-2.6.2_1      <  needs updating (port has 2.10.1)
gucharmap-2.26.3.1_1        <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
guile-1.8.6_2               <  needs updating (port has 1.8.6_3)
gvfs-1.2.3_2                <  needs updating (port has 1.6.1)
hamster-applet-2.26.3_1     <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
libbonoboui-2.24.1_1        <  needs updating (port has 2.24.3)
libcanberra-0.10_5          <  needs updating (port has 0.24)
libglade2-2.6.4_1           <  needs updating (port has 2.6.4_3)
libgsf-1.14.15_1            <  needs updating (port has 1.14.18)
libgweather-2.26.2.1_1      <  needs updating (port has 2.30.0)
libnotify-0.4.5_1           <  needs updating (port has 0.4.5_3)
librsvg2-2.26.0_2           <  needs updating (port has 2.26.3)
libsexy-0.1.11_2            <  needs updating (port has 0.1.11_4)
libsoup-2.26.3_2            <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
libwnck-2.26.2_1            <  needs updating (port has 2.30.0)
libxul-1.9.0.14             <  needs updating (port has 1.9.0.17_2)
metacity-2.26.0_1           <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
mod_dnssd-0.6_4             <  needs updating (port has 0.6_6)
mousetweaks-2.26.3_1        <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
nautilus-2.26.3_2           <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
notification-daemon-0.4.0_2  <  needs updating (port has 0.4.0_5)
orca-2.26.3_1               <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
pangomm-2.24.0              <  needs updating (port has 2.26.2)
poppler-gtk-0.10.6_1        <  needs updating (port has 0.12.4)
pulseaudio-0.9.18           <  needs updating (port has 0.9.21_3)
py26-gstreamer-0.10.16      <  needs updating (port has 0.10.18)
py26-gtk-2.14.1_1           <  needs updating (port has 2.17.0_3)
py26-gtksourceview-2.6.0_1  <  needs updating (port has 2.10.1)
py26-papyon-0.4.2           <  needs updating (port has 0.4.6)
py26-pycrypto-2.0.1_4       <  needs updating (port has 2.1.0_1)
py26-telepathy-butterfly-0.5.1  <  needs updating (port has 0.5.9)
seahorse-2.26.2_2           <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
seahorse-plugins-2.26.2_3   <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
sound-juicer-2.26.1_1       <  needs updating (port has 2.28.2)
swfdec-0.8.4_1              <  needs updating (port has 0.8.4_3)
telepathy-farsight-0.0.11   <  needs updating (port has 0.0.13_2)
telepathy-gabble-0.8.3      <  needs updating (port has 0.8.13)
telepathy-mission-control-4.67_1  <  needs updating (port has 5.3.2)
totem-2.26.3_1              <  needs updating (port has 2.30.2)
totem-pl-parser-2.26.2_1    <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
unique-1.0.6_1              <  needs updating (port has 1.1.6)
vinagre-2.26.2_1            <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
vino-2.26.2_2               <  needs updating (port has 2.28.2)
vte-0.20.5                  <  needs updating (port has 0.24.1)
x264-0.0.20081218           <  needs updating (port has 0.0.20100222_1)
yelp-2.26.0_2               <  needs updating (port has 2.30.1)
zenity-2.26.0_1             <  needs updating (port has 2.30.0)
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2010)

( take a closer look at how [cmd] tags work ... )


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 26, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ( take a closer look at how [cmd] tags work ... )


I did thanks.


----------



## zeiz (May 26, 2010)

So you are on 8-RELEASE and trying to upgrade Gnome from 2.26 to 2.30.
It's doubtful that such non-trivial upgrade could be done with *-a* flag.

Please post outputs of following commands:

```
ls /var/db/pkg | grep xorg
ls /var/db/pkg | grep python
ls /var/db/pkg | grep perl
```


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 26, 2010)

I think I got my mistake


> To install or upgrade your machine to GNOME 2.30, we recommend you install official packages from your vendor or distribution.



And updated ports before I install official distribution from /usr/ports/x11/gnome2/ folder
So I mess up ports new one with old ones especially dependencies, so when I run Make install for gnome or pkg_add -r gnome, i got that mess, Am I right?

I created some steps after clean FreeBSD 8.0 STABLE installation, "Standard" [x]Developer, [x]Kern-Developer, [x] User

and after..
those steps

```
First step
# portsnap fetch
# portsnap extract
# portsnap update

we have o install portupgrade
#cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade
#make BATCH=yes install


what is  out of date
# pkg_version -vIL=b

#cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2
#make install clean

############################################################################


We have to check what version of gnome we have...

How do I upgrade to GNOME 2.30?

# pkgdb -Ff
(resolve all moved or deleted ports)

# portupgrade -R -x gnome-keyring -x libgnome-keyring gnome-keyring
# pkg_deinstall -fO gnome-keyring
# portinstall security/gnome-keyring

# portupgrade -aW


To get Gnome 2.30
# pkg_add -r gnome2


In order to make the most of your new GNOME Desktop, you will want to start all of the GNOME-related services at boot-time. If you wish to 
take full advantage of GNOME, add the following to /etc/rc.conf:

gnome_enable="YES"
```

Correct me if I missed something.


----------



## zeiz (May 26, 2010)

If you already installed 8-STABLE then:
install xorg-7.5
`# pkg_add -r xorg`
edit rc.conf and check if Xorg works fine.
edit xorg.conf if necessary. Get X problem free alone.
Install gnome2-2.30
`# pkg_add -r gnome2`
edit rc.conf and fstab
reboot and check if Gnome works fine. If any problems check this (FAQ and HAL FAQ are important)
Install firefox-3.6.3
`# pkg_add -r firefox`
Enjoy Gnome, change themes and backgrouds, add applets, serf Internet etc etc being sure that everything is fine.
Then start your mess:
`# portsnap fetch extract`
`# pkg_add -r portupgrade`
Reboot
`# pkgdb -F`
`pkg_version -vIL=`
While updating doesn't use *-a* *just like that*, try understand dependencies (what depends on what),
try different flags having only 1 package "in danger" maybe couple at most.
Have a nice journey


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 27, 2010)

and HEREI found nice manual how to start with XORG

I hope someone else will use that post and it will save her/his time 

And also something about HOW TO INSTALL FLUXBOX


----------



## wblock@ (May 27, 2010)

ObiektywNy said:
			
		

> and HEREI found nice manual how to start with XORG



That article is somewhat outdated (recommending the use of AllowEmptyInput, which means odds are the user's next post will ask "how come stuff I type doesn't show up until I move the mouse?").

The Handbook is the first place to go, because it's more up to date and accurate: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 28, 2010)

Great!
My  
`# /usr/ports/x11/gnome2/ make install clean` installation failed
stopped with 

```
===>  Patching for gle-3.1.0_2
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for gle-3.1.0_2
===>   gle-3.1.0_2 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   gle-3.1.0_2 depends on shared library: glut.3 - not found
===>    Verifying install for glut.3 in /usr/ports/graphics/libglut
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> MesaGLUT-7.4.4.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.freedesktop.org/pub/mesa/7.4.4/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.freedesktop.org/pub/mesa/7.4.4/MesaGLUT-7.4.4.tar.bz2: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/MesaGLUT-7.4.4.tar.bz2: No route to host
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/libglut.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gle.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver-gnome.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver-gnome.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
```

and after I was unable to fetch 
When I tried do fetch http://downloads.sourceforge.net/mesa3d/MesaGLUT-7.4.4.tar.bz2

I've got the an error 

```
...No route to host
```

I wasn't able to fetch anything I has to reboot the system and after I was able to fetch with no problem.

Any ideas why my network connection just stopped (I has open ssh connection) it was look like no outside connection ?? Or something froze.

How to restart installation process when it was break that way, it is the way to just do continue. Some ports and dependencies where installed already so I do now want have version conflict.
 It took me almost 2 days and I Yggrrrr....   it happens again in the middle of instillation.


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 29, 2010)

OK I fixed it,
After restart I fetch MesaGLUT-7.4.4
`# fetch [url]http://downloads.sourceforge.net/mesa3d/MesaGLUT-7.4.4.tar.bz2[/url]`

after that I did 
`# portupgrade -aOW`
after I checked if everything is all right
`# pkg_version -vIL=`
It was
so I did
`# portupgrade -f gnome-media gnome-settings-daemon gnome-control-center`
and I checked again 
`# pkg_version -vIL=`
It was fine so I run 
`# portupgrade -a` to make sure that all ports all updated.

So far probably my mistakes was to play with portmaster, CVSup, portupgrade at the same time. and before I started with some installation I mess with ports so badly that it was hard to fix for beginner as me


----------



## morbit (May 29, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Stop mixing portupgrade and portmaster. Both 'record' ports in a different way, so both get confused when the other app is used for an installation or an upgrade. Use one and stick with it.



http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg....ext/2010/freebsd-ports/20100502.freebsd-ports



			
				 Doug Barton said:
			
		

> There is no reason you cannot have portmaster + some other ports management tool (like portupgrade) installed. The only thing you can't do is run them simultaneously (i.e., at the exact same time).





*...not that it's really needed to use more than one tool.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 29, 2010)

It invariably causes much more problems than it solves, especially for people that do not know which tool uses which files and/or databases for what purpose.


----------



## fronclynne (May 30, 2010)

portmaster will do a fine job, but it won't update /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db (BTW Akinorisan: the Department of Redundancy Department is suing for trademark infringement), which will confuse the [redacted: profane, scatological, illegal] out of portupgrade, and if it figuratively "pulls the rug out from underneath" portupgrade (like say the math/gmp -> math/libgmp4), our friend portupgrade might become angry and confused and lash out.

If you're going to run portupgrade -a, just go ahead and run it as `# portupgrade -af`.


----------

